# Do you buy your phones for developer support?



## Sysadmin-x (Jun 6, 2011)

​
*Do you buy your phones based off of developer support?*

Always360.00%75% of the time00.00%50% of the time00.00%25% of the time00.00%No, I buy phones that appeal to me regardless.240.00%


----------



## Sysadmin-x (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm doing some research for a project based on social purchasing habits, and was curious what the motivation is for buying phones. Is it developer support?

Thanks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you ask this question on a modding/hacker forum, you're obviously going to get very skewed results versus asking on an general Android forum where the central theme is not rooting/modding/hacking. Not exactly very good for statistical analysis since it's going to be lots of outliers.


----------



## Sysadmin-x (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking at it purely from a modding point of view. Curious of those who are in the community choose to buy phones simply because a developer support standpoint. That could mean it wasn't a phone they would have otherwise purchased, but bought simply because of the developer who will support it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sysadmin-x said:


> I'm looking at it purely from a modding point of view. Curious of those who are in the community choose to buy phones simply because a developer support standpoint. That could mean it wasn't a phone they would have otherwise purchased, but bought simply because of the developer who will support it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Oh, 3rd party development support. I figured you meant for OTA updates and such from google or whomever else.

I don't care about 3rd party dev support really. I only buy Nexus devices and generally compile my own builds. If I bought other devices, I would care more.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm very interested in the Sony Xperia ZL for its hardware features, but knowing Sony's new policy in aiding devs as well as the excitement its generating and the support newer Sony devices have gained make me want it all the more.

If I knew I would be dealing with continual headaches with development I would steer away from a phone. My Droid 2 is likely my last Moto for a long while.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Without dev support a phone will get boring to me before it's time for me to get a new phone.


----------

